# IBS Flareup...Pregnant?



## ashleybug (May 7, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 17. I had a endoscopy, colonoscopy, MRI, and an x-ray. My IBS has always been constipation dominant, with nausea, gas, pain, cramps, and lower back pain.It has been very mild since my initial flareup. I could eat anything if I didn't mind dealing with the discomfort.The past week I have had to completely change my diet. I have gone on a strict IBS diet - everything soy, low fat, etc, because the symptoms have gotten worse. The cramps are the worst, but I haven't had as much bloating or gas. Yesterday I had terrible diarrhea but I haven't had diarrhea ever unless I had the flu... I've had cramps all day.I'm a little worried that this huge flareup could be because I'm pregnant? I've been married for 8 months, so this probably isn't the best time. I have never had a flareup at all like this...I'm curious if many women have had the same thing happen to them, and if the symptoms are alike. I'm not due for my next period for 2 weeks, so I have a while to wait.


----------

